# Crashing on boot after upgrading FreeBSD from 12.1 to 12.2



## Doros Eracledes (Dec 8, 2020)

At work I have a X10DRH-iT Supermicro Server that crashes on boot after upgrading from 12.1 to 12.2

the crash looks like this:






After going through several posts I read that I may need to switch from mfi to msras.








						Solved - Kernel panic during boot of FreeBSD 12.2 with PRAID CP400i in JBOD mode
					

Hi!  I have to install FreeBSD (now 12.2) on 2 servers Fujitsu Primergy RX2520 (dual CPU board) with 1 x Intel Xeon Silver 4208 and PRAID CP400i in JBOD mode. I usually use a pre-installed system on USB disc and I copy it on the new hardware, but I tired the installation USB too. The kernel boot...




					forums.freebsd.org
				









						mrsas(4)
					






					www.freebsd.org
				




My zroot is on ada0/ada1:


```
config:
    NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
    zroot       ONLINE       0     0     0
      mirror-0  ONLINE       0     0     0
        ada0p3  ONLINE       0     0     0
        ada1p3  ONLINE       0     0     0
```
It's my data pool that is on mfi:


```
pool: zpool2
state: ONLINE
scan: none requested
config:

NAME STATE READ WRITE CKSUM
zpool2 ONLINE 0     0     0
raidz2-0 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd0 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd1 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd2 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd3 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd4 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd5 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd6 ONLINE 0     0     0
mfisyspd7 ONLINE 0     0     0
```

This server is installed with EFI boot and I don't have the option to get to the FreeBSD boot menu to choose previous kernel and boot that way. My attempts to boot from the CD image into a shell and mount the zroot filesets have been unsuccessful mostly due to the fact that I need to mount the CD image over the IPMI from a remote server, remote console is working fine though.

Anyone out there that can help me out with this?

Best
Doros Eracledes


----------

